# gamesrocket legal?



## AntoniusGER (16. Oktober 2016)

hallo Community,

ich bin auf ein Spiel bei gamesrocket gestoßen. laut google hat die seite gute bewertungen. will nur sicher sein ob die Seite okay ist. 

-ist diese seite legal?
-kann ich mich bei denen bedenkenlos registrieren?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2016)

Ja die Seite ist legal und ob du dich da Registrieren möchtest, ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## azzih (16. Oktober 2016)

Legal ist sowieso jede Keyseite oder denkst du das ein Keykauf rechtliche Konsequenzen hat  Das schlimmste was dir passieren kann ist das dein Key irgendwann gesperrt wird, weil illegal erworben. Aber das ist sehr sehr selten. Mittlerweile hab ich vielleicht 50 Keys erworben und 1 einziges mal Probleme gehabt (Age of Mythology) aber der war auch ein russischer Key den man per Proxy aktivieren musste. Kauf EU Keys und du wirst keine Probleme haben.

mmoga, gamesrocket, kinguin alles empfehlenswerte Keystores.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Oktober 2016)

MMOGA ist nicht legal.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> MMOGA ist nicht legal.



quelle?


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

Gamesrocket hat tatsächlich seinen Standort in Deutschland und ist m.W. der einzige Keyversender, der tatsächlich deutsche Keys verkauft. Alle anderen mir bekannten Keyshops verkaufen Keys die eigentlich nicht für den europäischen Einsatz gedacht sind oder aus illegalen Quellen stammen (Kreditkartenbetrug etc.).


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gamesrocket hat tatsächlich seinen Standort in Deutschland und ist m.W. der einzige Keyversender, der tatsächlich deutsche Keys verkauft. Alle anderen mir bekannten Keyshops verkaufen Keys die eigentlich nicht für den europäischen Einsatz gedacht sind oder aus illegalen Quellen stammen (Kreditkartenbetrug etc.).



Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch. Die meisten Keys sind vollkommen legit und einfach nur von Boxen  aus EU Ländern wo Games billiger sind.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch. Die meisten Keys sind vollkommen legit und einfach nur von Boxen  aus EU Ländern wo Games billiger sind.



Aha. Gut, dass die Shops alle ihren rechtlichen Standort in HongKong und anderen asiatischen Ländern haben.

So viel billiger sind die Spiele in anderen EU Staaten übrigens nicht. Vielleicht 20-30%, nicht mehr. Und wenn man einen Key nach Dtl. verkauft, müsste man eigentlich Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen, bzw. die Internetpauschale von 19%. Ich frage mich, wieviele der Shops das tun.


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Aha. Gut, dass die Shops alle ihren rechtlichen Standort in HongKong und anderen asiatischen Ländern haben.



So wie Hundertausende andere Unternehmen  die ihre Standorte irgendwo in Bermuda und andern lustigen Steuerparadiesen haben. Sind bestimmt alle betrügerisch. Oder sehr viele Firmen sind in Irland untergebracht, weil sie da großzügige Vergünstigungen und Förderungen erhalten, und bestimmt nicht weil dort so ein großer Absatzmarkt ist.

Achja bei Kinguin muss man teilweise die 19% Steuer zahlen, wenn man doof genug ist explizit Deutschland auszuwählen


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> So wie Hundertausende andere Unternehmen  die ihre Standorte irgendwo in Bermuda und andern lustigen Steuerparadiesen haben. Sind bestimmt alle betrügerisch. Oder sehr viele Firmen sind in Irland untergebracht, weil sie da großzügige Vergünstigungen und Förderungen erhalten, und bestimmt nicht weil dort so ein großer Absatzmarkt ist.



Nebelkerze. Die Geschäfte haben bestimmt nicht ihren Standort in HongKong, weil sie europäische Keys verkaufen wollen und sich rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite fühlen.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (17. Oktober 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> So wie Hundertausende andere Unternehmen  die ihre Standorte irgendwo in Bermuda und andern lustigen Steuerparadiesen haben. Sind bestimmt alle betrügerisch. Oder sehr viele Firmen sind in Irland untergebracht, weil sie da großzügige Vergünstigungen und Förderungen erhalten, und bestimmt nicht weil dort so ein großer Absatzmarkt ist.
> 
> Achja bei Kinguin muss man teilweise die 19% Steuer zahlen, wenn man doof genug ist explizit Deutschland auszuwählen



Dann machst du dich aber Strafbar, und der Reseller ist fein raus, weil er dir die Möglichkeit gegeben hat, Steuerhinterziehung..... 
Da würde ich dann lieber bei wem kaufen der das garnicht erst anbietet, weil ich dann ja als Kunde gar keine Möglichkeit hatte und davon ausgehen muss, dass der Shop die Steuer schon selbständig abführt.


----------



## OField (17. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> > MMOGA ist nicht legal.
> 
> 
> quelle?



keine Ahnung wie viel da dran ist, aber meine Bank hat die Überweisung an MMOGA wegen Betrugsverdacht zurückgehalten. Ich habe dann trotzdem überweisen lassen und bisher (5 Bestellungen) auch immer meine Leistung erhalten.


----------

